
Trump administration moves to return Russian compounds in Maryland and New York - _pius
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/trump-administration-moves-to-return-russian-compounds-in-maryland-and-new-york/2017/05/31/3c4778d2-4616-11e7-98cd-af64b4fe2dfc_story.html
======
empath75
How, exactly, would Trump be governing differently if he actually was on the
Russian payroll?

------
creaghpatr
They don't seem too concerned about the optics of this move.

------
korzun
> Two luxury retreats, in Centreville, Md., and Oyster Bay, N.Y., where
> Russian diplomats have gone for decades to play tennis, sail and swim, were
> shut down by the Obama administration in retaliation for Moscow’s alleged
> hacking in the presidential election.

That sounds like something a petty third grader would do.

~~~
mcphage
> Last year, when Russian security services began harassing U.S. officials in
> Moscow — including slashed tires, home break-ins and, at one point tackling
> and throwing to the ground a U.S. embassy official entering through the
> front of the embassy — the Obama administration threatened to close the
> compounds, former Obama officials said.

I wonder what you think _this_ behavior sounds like, then...

